# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  التعريف سلطنة عُمَان  كبلد سياحي مع اهم المعلومات حوله

## Fannan1

سلطنة عُمَان  
هي دولة تقع في جنوب غرب آسيا في أقصى جنوب شرق شبه الجزيرة العربية. تشترك  سلطنة عمان بحدود مشتركة مع دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة تمتد من الشمال  الغربي حتى الغرب حيث تبدأ حدود السلطنة مع المملكة العربية السعودية ومن  الجنوب الغربي مع اليمن. تطل السلطنة على شريط ساحلي يبلغ طوله حوالي 3,165  كم مطل على بحر عمان وبحر العرب والخليج العربي، وقد عرفت سابقا بأسماء  أخرى مثل (مجان) و(مزون).منطقةرأس الحد& 
; في شرق البلاد  تعتبر اول بقعة جغرافية تشرق عليها الشمس في الوطن العربي.     *اصل تسمية* 
عرفت عمان في المراحل التاريخية المختلفة بأكثر من اسم ومن أبرز أسمائها  (مجان) و(مزون) و(عمان) حيث يرتبط كل منها ببعد حضاري أو تاريخي محدد. فاسم  (مجان) ارتبط بما اشتهرت به من صناعة السفن وصهر النحاس حسب لغة السومريين  حيث كانت تربطهم بعمان صلات تجارية وبحرية عديدة، وكان السومريون يطلقون  عليها في لوحاتهم (أرض مجان). اما اسم (مزون) فإنه ارتبط بوفرة الموارد  المائية في عمان في فترات تاريخية سابقة وذلك بالقياس إلى البلدان العربية  المجاورة لها. وكلمة (مزون) مشتقة من كلمة (المزن) وهي السحاب ذوالماء  الغزير المتدفق. ولعل هذا يفسر قيام وازدهار الزراعة في عمان منذ القدم وما  صاحبها من حضارة أيضا. وبالنسبة لاسم (عمان) فإنه ورد في هجرة القبائل  العربية من مكان يطلق عليه عمان في اليمن، كما قيل انها سميت بعمان نسبة  إلى عمان بن ابراهيم الخليل ، وقيل كذلك انها سميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى  عمان بن سبأ بن يغثان بن ابراهيم. وكانت عمان في القديم موطنا للقبائل  العربية التي قدمت إليها وسكن بعضها السهول واشتغلت بالزراعة والصيد،  واستقر البعض الآخر في المناطق الداخلية والصحراوية واشتغلت بالرعي وتربية  الماشية.              *التاريخ* 
تعود بداية حضارة الإنسان في عمان إلى الألف الثامنة ق.م، وفيها صنع  الإنسان العماني ‏أدواته من الحجر العادي وهناك آثار ونقوش في عمان ترجع  إلى ذلك العصر. وتتعدد تلك ‏النقوش في عمان ما بين الحفر على الصخر في شمال  عمان، إلى استخدام الألوان في جنوبها في ‏ظفار، وتبدو في تلك النقوش صور  بشرية وحيوانات برية، كما عثرت البعثات الأثرة في عمان ‏على أدوات عديدة  تنتمي إلى هذا العصر مثل الفؤوس وأدوات الصيد، وهياكل عظمية لحيوانات  ‏برية، وأدوات حجرية، ونقوش في ظفار وسيوان (هيما).‏ و في عمان تم اكتشاف  العديد من مواقع التجمعات البشرية والمستوطنات الكبيرة على السواحل ‏وفب  الاودية وعلى سفوح الجبال، وعثر على عظام الحيوانات مثل الابقار والظباء  والجمال ‏،وتعد آثار رأس الحمراء بمسقط أهمها على الإطلاق، كما تشير  محتويات موقع حفيت وآثار بات ‏على الوضع الحضاري لتلك العصور في عمان، ومن  ابرز المواقع التي عثر فيها على شواهد ‏أثرية :‏ ‏- مستوطنة الوطية (محافظة  مسقط)/‏ يرجع تاريخها إلى الألف العاشرة قبل الميلاد، عثر بها على مخلفات  أثرية أشتملت على ادوات ‏حجرية وقطع من الفخار، كما عثر على مواقد للنار  وبعض الادوات الصوانية الحادة والمسننة ‏على شكل مكاشط وانصال وسهام، وبعض  النقوش الصخرية التي تعبر عن أساليب الصيد وطرق ‏مقاومة الحيوانات  المفترسة.‏             مرحبا بكم في سلطنة عُمَان   المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الشهير ويكيبيديا والصور للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكوووووور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## abouelala

Galaxy S 3 (International) GT-I9300 _MWD_Morocco (mwd)_I9300XXELLB _Android4.1.2

----------

